# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Maximum height of balustrade/railing

## Seanb

Hi there, 
Can anyone please let me know the maximum height you can have for a railing/balustrade? I have read that the minimum height is 1mtr, but can't find anything on the maximum height.  
I have constructed a besser block retaining wall that runs parallel to the fence line (0.5mtr setback). Council  have told me that a screening needs to be 1mtr from the neighbouring fence. So as this doesn't work i'm thinking of just having the railing at the maximum height to give us a bit of privacy from the neighbours.  
Thanks for any help with this.

----------


## METRIX

1m is the required height, if it goes over that it's not really considered balustrade but a screen or wall,  
What height are you intending to go ?, and do you mean to put a rail on top of this ?, can you put up a pic of your intentions.

----------


## Seanb

> 1m is the required height, if it goes over that it's not really considered balustrade but a screen or wall,  
> What height are you intending to go ?, and do you mean to put a rail on top of this ?, can you put up a pic of your intentions.

  Thanks for replying.. 
I guess from your reply there's no option to go higher.
I was hoping to go as high as the maximum that was allowed. 1.8mtr would have been nice.  
Here's a picture of the similar design i would use for the railing along the fence line (the horizontal wooden slates).  
Any other ideas?

----------

